
We love accessibility (and you should too) - lylo
https://engineering.freeagent.com/2019/05/13/why-we-love-accessibility-and-you-should-too/
======
dredmorbius
Props to a site design that practices what it preaches.

Very solid advice given as well. Bookmark this one.

